# 50% off coupon for the boutique in Lumiose City?



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2014)

I just got the game a few days ago and I finally became stylish to enter Boutique Couture. I talked to that old lady and she said I can get a coupon and get 50% off my purchase.. How do I get the coupon? Is there even a coupon?


----------



## Cress (Mar 16, 2014)

It was an event item back in I think January. It's easy to get money in the game, so don't let the price tags scare you.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, ok. Thank you^^


----------



## Zura (Mar 16, 2014)

I think you can still get it goto http://www.pokemon-gl.com/ and get it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait i don't think you can get it any more sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

But still http://www.pokemon-gl.com/ Is a great website to get items like Duskstone and Shiny stone ect


----------

